# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  cung cấp giống môn cao chỉ tím - 0937392133

## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp khoai môn giống với số lượng lớn. Tiêu chuẩn giống gồm như sau:*

*- Dài 2-3cm*

*- Đường kính: 1,2cm*

*- 100* đến 12*0 củ/1kg*

*- Đóng bao 40-50kg*

*Ai có nhu cầu xin liên hệ số đt 0937392133 gặp hằng*

----------

